# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Kremi i kënaqësisë!

## ChuChu

Te jete e vertete valle? Nje cope krem te shkaktoje te tilla cudira?  :i habitur!:   :sarkastik:   :buzeqeshje:  Lexoni....

Orgazma femerore mberrin kremi i kenaqesise

"Bustinat magjike" ne portat e Tiranes. Si do te pritet ne Shqiperi kremi qe nga ndezur femrat e ftohta te Evropes Veriore. A eshte vertet nje ekstaze? Cilat do te jene femrat qe do te paguajne 10 mije leke per nje orgazem

Nese pas disa javesh do te degjoni qe femrat do te mund ta blejne orgazmen ne farmaci, mos u habisni fare. Ka disa kohe qe ca bustina te vogla ne ngjyre roze kane filluar te zgjojne deshirat me te fshehta edhe femrave me te ftohta anembane Evropes. Nordiket e kane quajtur nje revolucion te vertete mrekulline e quajtur "kremi femeror". Fillimi i qershorit do ta gjeje kremin e kenaqesise ne gjithe Italine. Nga ku nuk eshte veshtire te transportohet, qofte edhe ne menyre klandestine edhe ne farmacite e Tiranes.

Sigurisht qe jo gjithcka do te kaloje ne qetesi. Nese viagra arriti te bente gjithe ate zhurme, imagjononi se c'mund te behet kur ndonje televizion privat shqiptar te nise te reklamoje kenaqesine seksuale femerore. Atehere po qe "kremi femeror" do te mund te quhet termeti i veres 2003. Do te fillojne pastaj kronikat televizive, intervistat e farmacisteve qe do te nisin te flasin per "klientet VIP" te tyre qe gjithe kete kohe paskan qene "te ftohta" e tani kane vendosur te provojne edhe ato orgazmen. Te moshuarat do te fillojne ta mallkojne me ze te larte kete turp qe vjen prej pertej detit nderkohe qe me vete nuk do te mund te rrine pa menduar: "Si nuk u shpik ca me pare ky i uruar krem!" Nese per "viagren" u ngrit e gjithe kjo zhurme, pse te mos ngrihet edhe per "viagren femerore". Gjithsesi tani per tani keto jane supozime. Ajo qe eshte e sigurte eshte qe kremi femeror eshte ne "portat e Tiranes", pas kater javesh do te mund te blihet ne Itali. Rruga per ne Shqiperi pastaj behet shume shpejt.

Orgazma 1 mije leke

Por edhe ne Itali jo gjithcka ka kaluar pa zhurme. Gjithsesi, do te jene ditet e para te qershorit, kur te parat kliente do t'i drejtohen farmacive, ato qe do te tregojne se si do te reagojne klientet dhe opinoni ne pergjithesi.

"Kremi femeror" do te shitet neper kuti me nga kater bustina brenda. Kenaqesia nuk eshte dhe aq e lire: nje kuti e tille kushton as me shume e as me pak por plot 25 euro. Pak a shume nje orgazme duhet te kushtoje rreth 6 euro. Dhe kur nje cmim i tille quhet "i kripur" pertej detit, si mund te duket per xhepat e shqiptareve. A do te pranoje nje grua shqiptare te bljeje nje orgazem rreth 1 mije leke te reja? 

Nuk dihet ende nese slogani i reklames do te kete te njejten shije joshese si ne frengjisht "Du desir au plaisir", por eshte e sigurte qe strategjia mjekesore mbi produktin ka funksionuar, dhe mire madje ne shume vende te Evropes veriore. Deri ne ate fare pike sa e ka detyruar shpikesin e saj, Andre Stas te niset me vrap drejt Italise. Natyrisht pasi i ka bere ca llogari me Organizaten Boterore te Shendetesise, sipas se ciles ne vendin fqinj plot 8,6 milione femra qe nga mosha 19 vjecare e deri ne moshen 70 vjec, deklarojne se seksualisht jane "pak apo aspak te kenaqura". Por jo te gjithe keto femra llogaritet te kthehen ne blerese te rregullta te kremit. Sipas vete Stas, ketu ndikon edhe mentaliteti dhe portofoli. Prandaj llogaritet qe vetem 432 mije femra do te mund te provojne, qofte edhe nje here te vetme, kremin e orgazmes se humbur ne Itali.

Sa pak njohuri per kremin femeror

Me te njejtin shpirt, paksa snob, eshte shoqeruar edhe fushata e mbrritjes se viagres disa vjet me pare. Sidomos mes femrave, per te cilat tema e kenaqesise seksuale, qe pas daljes se pilules blu, eshte bere nje nga temat me te forta. Dyshimi i pare eshte se mos kjo alkimi e cuditshme e xhelit qe shkrihet ne uje, mentolit, retinolit, gjetheve te aloes dhe nje ekstrati misterioz te nje lloji te vecante livandoje (qe rritet vetem ne Azine juglindore), funksionon me te vertete. Keshtu, ja ku gjendemi pra perpara nje cope letre ilustruese, e cila pervec sinqeritetit te cmimit nuk tregon tjeter gje: "Kremi femeror eshte nje produkt per kenaqesi dhe ne asnje rast nuk mund te konsiderohet si ilac". Ne konfeksion nuk paralajmerohet asnje efekt anesor, nuk ka madje as ndonje lloj paralajmerimi me nota komike te tipit: Kremi femeror eshte i destinuar per femrat e stresuara nga jeta e perditshme, te ngopura nga mungesa e besimit ne vetvete, objekte te detyrimeve sociale dhe fetare". Apo me teper: "Perdorimi i perhershem u lejon femrave te stimulojne nje tjeter imazh erotik per veten. Aplikojeni ne menyre delikate me majat e gishterinjve gjate parapergatitjeve dashurore. Mund te gelltitet pa perbere rrezik".

Pra asnje mrekulli. Por nuk ka as edhe nje efekt qetesues: zonjat e Europes veriore qe e kane perdorur rregullisht jane euforike dhe e pershkruajne kete eksperience si nje "goditje me ngarkese te ftohte te ndjenjave te nxehta", pak a shume ashtu sic ndodh cdo mengjes me faqet e burrave pas nje rruajtjeje me nje shkume qe ka shijen e mentes. "Gjithcka eshte e vertete, shpjegon Maurizio Bossi, nje seksolog milanez. Edhe pse nuk mund te ngreme zerin per nje "scoop" te mjekesise, xheli funksionon me te vertete. Sekreti qendron ne heqjen e konceptit te nje lubrifikanti me baze ujore dhe kthimin e vemendjes tek rendesia e jashtezakonshme e funksionimit te lojrave te ciftit". Bossi arrin deri aty sa ta quaje "kremin femeror" nje hap perpara ne kulturen seksuale: "kultura e prinderve tane eshte ajo e vazelines, ky ves i gabuar vazhdon edhe sot, duke lubrifikuar pjeset intime me nje krem cfaredo me baze vajore. Nje gabim i rende pasi ne te shumten e rasteve provokojne maisje te vagines apo pakesojne efektin e kontraceptiveve. Ndersa thjesht duke perdorur kremin e fundit, kam pare femra qe edhe pse kane kaluar moshen e menopauzes, kane mundur te rigjejne orgazmen. Sigurisht qe nuk eshte e nevojshme te harxhosh kaq shume para. Imagjinoni sikur te ndodhe si ne France, ku pas hedhjes ne treg te "kremit femeror", farmacistet kane nisur te nxjerrin prodhime te ngjashme, me ngjyroses e aroma natyrale, edhe me fitimprurese".

Pershtypjet e para

Ndoshta ne kete menyre do te spjegohej entuziazmi i biondes Jacqueline, 45 vjecare, studiuese onkologjike ne Paris, teper mosbesuese ndaj meshkujve dhe e gatshme per t'u betuar se ky krem eshte kthyer ne nje rit nga i cili nuk mund te heqe dore gjate "meditimeve" te saj vetmitare. Apo entuziazmi i belges Catherine, bankierja 33 vjecare qe rrefen se ka provuar kremin edhe me meshkuj qe nuk arrinin ta kenaqnin dhe aq. "Ndoshta edhe per shkak te lojrave parapergatitore qe lejon ky produkt dhe nje perdorimi te perditshem qe nuk ka efekte anesore, kam mundur te arrij gjithmone maksimunin e kenaqesise". Aspekti i "show"-t qe ben ky krem, eshte ne fakt nje nga me te vleresuarit: belgia Patricia, 48 vjecare nga Brukseli, thote se riti i kremit, qe ia aplikon bashkeshorti nje here ne muaj (seksologet thone se eshte mire qe te mos kthehet ne zakon), eshte ilaci me efikas qe mund te gjendej per te shpetuar martesen e saj.

Tani Stas i ka hedhur syte nga ajo pjese e Evropes qe nuk i ka provuar efektet e tij "Nese "kremi femeror" do te perserise perfomancen e tregut parizien, ne Itali, por ne doze te ulet edhe ne Shqiperi do te kemi nje bum te vertete gjate veres se ardhshme. Dhe nen cadren e plazhit do te fillojne te parat teste mbi kenaqesine. Sipas Bossit, suksesi do te varet nga aftesia e femrave per t'u futur ne loje, por edhe nga ajo e meshkujve. Por ndoshta fiton edhe "paragjykimi kimik" i shumices, ai qe ka per shembull edhe shkrimtarja se re dhe normalisht pa fre Isabella Santacroce. Ajo thote se eshte e lodhur nga keto trazira te jetes moderne. "Nese do te na nevojitet ky krem per te bere pak seks, me mire te behemi murgesha, dliresia eshte shume me teper shik sesa orgazma e induktuar". Por ka edhe paragjykime ideologjike. Disa mendojne se duhet te "kemi frike nga mekanizimi i nje gjesti qe duhet te jete vetem spontan". Ata qe e mendojne ne kete menyre, thone se ky krem do te duhet te perdoret vetem ne rastet kur ekzistojne probleme te verteta dhe serioze patologjike. Dhe asnje nga ata qe mendon ne kete menyre, nuk do t'i drejtohet farmacive qofte per ta provuar edhe njehere te vetme kremin, sa per te shuar kurreshtjen.

Por ka edhe nga ata burrat tradicionale, qe pasi e kane goditur kremin thjesht si nje "tjeter nevoje te shoqerise se konsumit", e hedhin poshte njehere e pergjithmone me nje fjali te vetme: "le ta themi hapur, nuk ekzistojne femra te ftofta, por vetem meshkuj te paafte".

Por njerezit e Andre Stas nuk duken aspak te shqetesuar dhe parashikojne se shume femra do te jene te gatshme te dorezohen para bustinave roze. Ata thone se mjafton fare pak besim dhe kurreshtje. Kjo eshte pikerisht sjellja me te cilen po e pret "kremin femeror" deputetja italiane Daniela Santanche:"Burrat e kane viagren e tyre, po ne perse te mos e kemi tonen? Mendoj se per te ndezur zjarrin e pasionit tek nje grua, nuk mjaftojne vetem implikimet emotive e psikologjike. Por ketu jemi e do te shohim".

Por mberritjen e ketij kremi ne Apenine, e fill pastaj edhe ne Tirane, meshkujt mund ta marrin ndoshta edhe me me teper optimizem a humor: Kremi femeror eshte i mirepritur, le te vije me kile, madje me bustina gjigande. Duke i pasur grate me ne forme, ndoshta meshkujve nuk do t'u nevojitet me viagra e tyre dhe nuk do te jene me te detyruar te durojne ato dhimbjet e bezdishme te kokes dhe vizionet e kaltra qe pilula blu provokon pas aktit seksual.

Gjithcka nisi me ziline per pilulen blu

Andre Stasit, shpiksit belg te "kremit femeror", ideja i erdhi dy vjet me pare, ne nje fushe golfi: "Aty flitej se sa zili e kishin femrat pilulen blu". U tha, u be, nje ekip kerkuesish u vu te prodhonte "viacreme" i cili do te permbante mentol, retinol, alfatocopheril dhe bar limoni. Eksitues lokale te shkrire ne nje lubrifikues me baze ujore. Por emri qe fillonte me "via" nuk u shkonte dhe aq per shtat zbuluesve, emri ishte teper i ngjashem me viagren. Keshtu Stasit iu desh te ripagezonte perzierjen dashurore dhe ta quante "kremi femeror".


Marre nga Klani.

----------


## Kuntakinta

Shume mire qe paska dal, po ec e çoi shqiptaret (ketu perfshij dhe veten) apo shqiptarët ne farmaci ta blejne kremin. Me mire t'i vesh pushken ne balle, sesa te ballen me turpin e madh të të kërkuarit derman seksual. Ishalla nuk skadon kremi neper vitrina te pakten.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Niko D'Angelo

Do ta blejne shqiptaret kremin do ta blejne qe cke me te. Edhe ne nje qytet tjeter do ta marrin furgonin dhe do shkojne ta blejne ne farmaci, po te kene krevate te forta thuaji. Te lumturat femra...te shkretet ata qe kane vetem nje dhome dhe jane me femije dhe vjerra neper shtepia. 
Ky krem me duket do sjelli revolucion ne Shqiperi, te ardhurat e hoteleve do shkoje lart me duket  :shkelje syri:  hahaha
Bravo kuqalashe, si gjithmone e mireinformuar rreth zbulimeve me te fundit te botes kozmetike... :shkelje syri:

----------


## ema sinani

Do dalin meshkujt jashte perdorimit.

Jo ide e mire.

----------


## Cattivo

Po ku kane nevoje femrat shqipetare per krem moj,dhe kremi i duhet atyre.

----------


## Joe Artid Fejzo

pershendetje,...
personalisht mendoj qe kremi i kenaqesise per femrat eshte nje diçka simultative psikologjike,nuk arrij dot ta kuptoj qe nje krem apo xhel me kontakt vetem lekure te arrije te ngacmoje nervat apo me mire shqisat e seksit,.... eshte nje gjetje e re publicitare sipas meje,... e si gjithmon kudo ne bote gjenden "peshq2 edhe per ti provuar njehere te vetme keto produkto mendoj se mjaftojne per xhepat e "themeluesve",......

"kureshtja" eshte Femer.......  ;-)))

                                    Joe Artid Fejzo   - ITALI

----------


## ema sinani

Jam dakort.

Nuk eshte gje e mire, jam e sigurt qe meshkujt dine ta bejne mire detyren qe u eshte caktuar. Dhe per sa kohe qe ata e kryejne detyren......... harrojeni ate krem.


Luftimi behet trup me trup.

----------


## Ramiz

Bravo Ema, grate shqiptare nuk kane nevoje te perdorin gjera te tille duke patur me vete burrrra me dy "rr", lijauni kremrat europianeve qe kenaqesine numer nje te jetes arrijne ta shijojne maksimumi dy here ne muaj, shqiptaret e ndjejne ate te pakten nje here ne 24-ore.

----------


## Zorraxhiu

More Ramiz edhe une i them vehtes burre me dy RR, porse ketu ne perendim ja qe nuk eshte bash ashtu si thua ti. A e dine at punen e gjermanit,francezit dhe shqiptarit (anjc).Kerkojne pune keta vellacko, dhe nganjehere puna e rende dhe seksi nuk shkojne dore per dore, por megjithate keta kishin shum festa he,he

----------


## ChuChu

(për pseudoburrat me shumë r-ra)


Të arrish apo të mos arrish orgazëm është nga temat tabu që mbesin përbrenda jetës seksuale. Është aftësia e femrës për të arrirë orgazëm ajo që tregon se sa e dashur e përgjëruar është ajo. Që nuk janë më tepër se 30 % e të gjithë femrave ato që arrijnë në orgazëm përmes nuk flitet shumë.
Mosarritja e orgazmës është një problem për pjesën më të madhe të femrave. Kjo nuk do të thotë se kanë ndonjë sëmundje. Nga ana psiqike dhe fizike këto janë femra të zakonshme të cilat nuk kanë ndonjë problem të kenë raporte me meshkuj apo të bëjnë seks. 

- Problem, po të mos arrihet orgazëm. 

Ka akoma femra që nuk arrijnë dot në orgazëm, ndonëse përdorin lloj lloj mjetesh ndihmëse apo gjërash të tjera. As i dashuri më i mirë që mund të gjendet në botë nuk mundet të bëjë një femër të arrijë orgazëm nëse ajo vetë në vetëdijen e poshtme të saj të fshehtë nuk pranon të bashkëpunojë.
Bëhet fjalë mbi përgjegjësinë që femra duhet të marrë mbi veten e saj. Arritja e orgazmës është diçka që femra mund ta mësojë duke praktikuar ashtu si njeriu me anë të praktikës mëson shumë gjëra të tjera. 
Që ajo i vë fajin mashkullit mbi mosarritjen e orgazmës është një gabim serioz që bën femra dhe që pengon zgjidhjen e problemit të saj. 
Për më tepër kur femra nuk arrin në orgazëm kur ajo e don këtë gjë - nisin problemet në marrëdhënien.
Ajo nis të humbasë dëshirën. 

Një vajzë e re dhe e papërvojë mund të kalojë vite të tëra pa provuar orgazëm pasi në jetë ka shumë gjëra të tjera tërheqëse. 

Supozohet se femra e ka qendrën e saj të rëndesës G tek një pikë e caktuar e vaginës e cila bën të mundshme arritjen e orgazmës.

----------


## Ihti

Dhe ky pra ishte shpjegimi pse diskutimet mbi G-spot jane gjithmone e me terheqese  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Estella

Ky kremi i ri nuk te ben te kesh orgazem, mos u ngateroni me te. Te sjell me shume deshire qe te kesh mardhenie seksuale me dike, ( nese ju mungojne) por jo qe te kenaqesh dhe te arrish orgazem me kremin.

Bie dakord me Kuqen per ate, 30% e femrave, sepse edhe une e kam lexuar ne Biblen e femrave  "Cosmopolitan magazine"! ( kete e thashe per cunat qe nuk e dinin)

Orgazma tek femrat eshte e lehte, fare e lehte nese ato e njohin shume mire trupin e tyre. Per kete duhet eksperience, jo me nje mashkull, por me veten tende. (edhe kjo marre, nga bibla) 

N.q.s nuk ndihesh sikurse shpirti te braktis trupin ( per femrat kjo) atehere nuk e keni shijuar kurre orgazmen.

Ka orgazma te ndryshme dhe Pika G nuk eshte e vetmja. Megjithate ka shume vend per diskutim per kete teme dhe "G-Spot"

Deri me sot (kohet e fundit) femrat ne pergjithesi kane luajtur jo rolin e partneres ne Sex ne shume vende te treta te botes, por rolin e nje gruaje shtepiake te mire, dhe ato jane konsideruar jo si partnere gjate mardhenieve seksuale me nje mashkull.
Biles disa femra akoma mendojne qe te shijosh aktin seksual eshte "komoditet"! 
P.S me kaq per sot  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S Nese nje femer ka deshire ajo e arrin ate me ane te eksperimenteve te shumta, gje qe meshkujt nuk jane kundra.

----------


## Estella

Orgazma tek femrat eshte dicka fantastike, sepse ne te kunderten e mashkujve ato mund te arrijne ne orgazem shume here me shume se nje mashkull dhe perseri kerkojne edhe me shume. Kapaciteti i tyre shkon deri ne infinitet.
Lind pyetja pse kaq shume cifte nuk jane te lumtur, pse vetem 30% e femrave arrijne te shijojne orgazmen?
Ne te kunderten e meshkujve me femren duhet te eksperimentosh dhe te mos lodhesh deri sa tja arrish qellimit. Praktika eshte gjeja me e mire ose ilaci i vertete. Ne fillim te duja palet mundohen e stermundohen sa me pas mashkulli mendon. C'dreq eshte kjo, pse nuk eshte e mundur ta kenaq kete femer? Femra fillon dhe merzitet sic e tha edhe kuqja me lart dhe humbet me pas deshira. 
Gjeja me e rendesishe qe meshkujt duhet te kuptojne eshte se nje mashkull me organin e tij nuk e ben nje femer qe te kete orgazem, femra duhet ta lejoje veten e vet qe te arrije piken kulminante, dhe problemi eshte pikerisht ketu. ( Cuna jam ne anen tuaj sot  :ngerdheshje: ) Orgazma nuk ka te beje fare me organin tuaj, femra duhet tja lejoje vetvetes nje kenaqesi te tille. N.q.s nje mashkull dhe nje femer e kuptojne kete atehere kjo eshte edhe dera e pare qe nje mashkull apo edhe nje femer te arrijne ne me shume se 1 orgazem.
Arsyeja numer 1 qe femrat nuk kane orgazem jane nderhyrjet, ose terheqja e vemendjes nga dicka tjeter. Nese nje femer fokusohet atehere ajo eshte ne gjendje te kete nje/disa orgazma.

Nje e keqe tjeter qendron edhe ketu sepse meshkujti fusin femrat ne dy kategori, "e virgjer" & "pu_ _ _ e". Ne te vertete duhet ti qendroni me prane prtneres uaj duke i bere komplimenta te njepasnjeshme, dhe kjo eshte nje nga kenaqesite me te medhaja per nje femer. Tregojini se sa shume ju eksiton fakti se ajo ka deshire te eksploroje trupin e saj.......etj etj etj

P.S keshilla ime per te gjithe eshte "eksperimentimi"

----------


## BlEdIi

Nqs mashkulli ben sex si kaposhi nuk ka sesi femra te arrij ne orgazem.
Nese femra nuk ka deshire te bej sex ne ato momente sido qe te jet sexi ajo nuk kalon ne orgazem.
Ky ilac eshte vetem per bisnes dhe jo per dicka qe me te vertet mund te jet e rendesishme.Se gjithsesi ajo orgazem dashur pa dashur quhet artificjale.
Po dhe nese femra kryen mardhenie me nje mashkull dhe mendjen se ka atje por ne vende te tjera.....kurrsesi nuk mund te kaloi ne orgazem....prandaj mos ju beni reklam ketyre ilaceve por fiksohuni te momenti dhe te shifni do ju duhet apo jo ilaci.

----------


## ema sinani

Eshte detyra e mashkullit ta bej femren te deshiroje te bej sex, jo si disa qe thone " Hajde ta bejme njeher"  pse c'fare u be ajo e urur, jo te gjitha femrat kane deshire per mardhenje kur i teket partnerit, duhet qe ai ta "turn on" nuk e di ne shqip.  Eshte nje ves i keq tek meshkujt qe mendonjne per kenaqesine e vete ne fillim sesa te femres. Femra duke e pare qe ai  po kenaqet dhe ajo, jo, dhe ajo deshire qe kishte i largohet, dhe jo vetem kaq por e ndnjen veten, si mjet argetimi per partnerin  ( burrin ne disa raste) dhe pse jo, te shfrytezuar gjithashtu.

----------


## Asteroid

Pjese e kenaqesise femerore, çelesi ne gjendje te hapi çdo porte, eshte vetem nje shpikje te pakten keshtu thote ne studimet e tij  Terrence M. Hines, ne Pace University of Pleasantville (N.Y.), sipas te cilit  "evidenca shkencore, qe zakonishkt futet ne mes per te mbeshtetur ekzistencen e Pikes G, eshte aq e papershtatshme saqe mund te arrije ne karagjozlleqe". 

Nje legjende e lindur ne vitet 1950, kur doktor Ernest Grafenberg, nga faja kryesore e "International Journal of Sexology", deklaroi qe kishte lokalizuar ne brendesi te vagines nje pjese fibrash nervore qe nese stimuloheshin, kishin kapacitetit per te rritur kenaqesine femerore.

"Por ne ate rast - nenvizon Hines ne studimin e tij - Grafenberg nuk tregoj asnje prove klinike te ekzistences se Pikes G, por vetem disa anekdota qe u perkisnin pacienteve te tij dhe sjelleve te tyre seksuale". Mbas kerkimeve shkencore qe beri Hines arriti ne konkluzionin,  qe "Pika G" eshte nje lloj "ufo gjinekologjik": Ajo kerkohet, flitet shume per te, por nuk ka asnje prove objektive te ekzistences se saj". 

Gabimi, sipas shkencetarit, ka ardhur nga fakti qe dhe ato pak studime shkencore ekzistuese jane bere pa plotesuar asnje rregull shkencor: "Provat e prezantuara ne mbeshtetje te ekzistences se "Pikes G" jane te bazuara ekskluzivisht mbi sjelljet seksuale te nje numri te reduktuar femrash. E midis te tjerash, vetem 4 femra ne 12 efektivisht kishin "ndjere" ekzistencen e Pikes G." 

Nder te tjera, thekson Hines, nese me te vertete ekziston nje zone erogjene shume e forte, ajo duhet te jete e shoqeruar nga nje zone e pasur me qeliza nervore . Por ne nje studim te hollesishem te mureve te vagines nuk eshte gjetur asnje gjurme e nje strukture te tille. 

"Po te kishte nje gje te tille, ne do ta kishim vene re", rithekson Hines. Pra perfundimisht, sipas shkencetarit amerikan, femrat jane mashtruar per gati 20 vjet. "Shume femra mbeten te zhgenjyera po nuk "gjeten"  Piken G te tyre - thote ai - por, ne fakt nuk ka asgje per te gjetur.


*p.s. Vajza nxitoni per ta blere kremin orgazmik ketu* http://www.viacremebuyonline.com/

----------


## GaziTHeThug

Bessoj  se femres shqipetare nuk i duhet asnje lloj kremi se nakane ne meshkujt qe i lodhin fare i bejme te thune mja e ta lidhin koken me shami Kur vjne puna te sexi

----------


## ornament

Tani te bejme bilancin, kush foli per Orgazmen te ngreje gishtin, kush foli per kremin gjithashtu. Po per vizen, besoj e pate qe ka nje vize ne mes te titullit.
Ne fakt dhe kremi dhe orgazma e femrave stimulon meshkujt, ndersa "viza ne mes" stimulon pergjithesisht femrat.
Ne fakt a e dini nga se perbehet kremi. Jo! U tregoj une. Ne stubstance ka perberje sheqeri, "osht i omel dreqi" pranej.
Kjo e ben seksin e femres si kurabije (me k, a me g), e sheqeros. I jep lezet me nje fjale. Ky lezet i ben burrat qe mos ta heqin gjuhen prej anej per minuta te tera.
Eshte pikerisht gjuha e burrit ose gruas (tek lesbiket) qe e sjell orgazmen, jo kremi, ky eksiton vetem gjuhen.
Kuptohet qe keto shpjegime te holla dhe shkencore nuk mund ti beje gazeta Koha Jone. Detyra i bie farmacistit lagjes gruas. Per burrat me mustaqe duhen dy doza me krem. Hej kush e ka degju shprehjen "musteqe-****". keshtu quhen llapistat ne gjuhen popullore.

----------


## ema sinani

Sa eksperienc kane njerezit ne kete fushe.
Ka te beje praktika thua??  

Me sa shohe ky krem do ngelet per pleqte, se te rinjeve nuk besoj se u hyn ne pune.

----------


## olsen

me behet qefi per vajzat.kane mundesi te reja per ta cliruar veten nga stresi i seksit.

----------

